
Subreddit connections - jashmenn
http://redditstuff.github.io/sna/
======
gburt
It's unfortunate you removed all the primary subreddits (or degree > 75), it
makes a lot of the networks confusing (the gaming network, for example)
because they seem to only show niche topics.

~~~
cjbarber
Agree on that point. Also, I believe you have an extremely useful data set
here, but the visualization of it could be improved. My goal when looking at
the graph is to discover other subreddits that may be of interest, but this is
very difficult to do in the current form.

Perhaps a way of inputting and highlighting subreddits of interest (as a short
term solution)?

------
asperous
This is really well done! I would recommend putting the defaults back in and
playing around with and finding a good value for "remove connections that have
less than" using a number based on a percentage of the posts in sub instead of
an arbitrary 8 connections.

For example, remove connections from /r/programming to subs that are cross
referenced from /r/programming less than 5% of the time.

Again, very nice!

------
Karunamon
Not surprising that the drama bomb meta subreddits are the biggest connectors
(TrueRedditDrama being the largest graphically).

I personally think the overall quality/SNR of the entire site would go up if
meta subs (a sub who's sole purpose is to link to other subs) were banned
outright. They don't seem to do anything but stir up strife and abuse.

~~~
chad_oliver
A counter-example: r/DepthHub is a meta sub which is both civilized and
edifying.

~~~
Karunamon
Thanks for that. I've been looking for a counter-example to the rule of "meta
subs are crap" for a while.

~~~
surfgeko
This link I came across has a nice sampling of particularly insightful (mostly
meta) subs:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/depthhub+academicphilosophy+aestheti...](http://www.reddit.com/r/depthhub+academicphilosophy+aesthetics+theagora+culturalstudies+econpapers+foodforthought+hardscience+indepthsports+indepthstories+laymanjournals+ludology+neurophilosophy+philosophyofscience+politicspdfs+resilientcommunities+scholar+stateoftheunion+truefilm+truereddit+worldevents+interview+designthought)

~~~
goblin89
Thanks, didn't know about the plus trick that allows to read posts from
multiple subreddits in one feed.

------
pilooch
With others, I recently played around with a custom built dataset, using
unsupervised machine learning to cluster the subreddits, based on content.

You can play with it here:

<http://demo.xplr.com/xplr/umbreddit/>

The system can be queried:

<http://demo.xplr.com/xplr/umbreddit/?search=cyclists>

<http://demo.xplr.com/xplr/umbreddit/?search=species>

For the curious, more technical information is available here:
[https://xplr.com/xplr-umbrella-dataviz-on-top-of-
unsupervise...](https://xplr.com/xplr-umbrella-dataviz-on-top-of-unsupervised-
machine-learning/) and here: <https://xplr.com/a-subreddit-recommender-with-
xplr/>

This analysis is slightly different than the study of cross-posed links. Here
the content of posted URLs (not yet comments)is analyzed and subreddits are
put into clusters within a search engine.

This allows the easy building of a subreddit recommender for Reddit (Chrome
only for now):
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/preddit/epicmjpmnm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/preddit/epicmjpmnmjgbmahjcigppkenngbdjbd)

------
omni
This is really neat, but the magnify effect makes it absolutely infuriating to
hover over one of the points to see its label.

~~~
taopao
I really like the magnification effect. One of the things I don't like about
these weighted graphs is that mousing to tiny targets can be a huge PITA. The
magnification rectifies this.

~~~
hayksaakian
I think a flat magnification would solve this. (eg real magnifying glass). The
"curvy" magnification is simply annoying.

------
nthitz
Very neat! I wonder if there would be a decent way of including more of some
of the default subs without adding too much noise.

------
Donovan
This is really useful to me, I'm always wondering about specific subreddits
that may interest me. Now I can actually find them. I think there may be other
ways to present this information to help people discover subreddits of
interest.

~~~
pilooch
Check this out maybe,
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/1dzoim/a_su...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/1dzoim/a_subreddit_recommender_with_machine_learning/)

------
coyotebush
Similar work:

<http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~elie/networks.html> (on HN:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4914267>)

[http://ajverster.github.io/blog/2013/04/01/redditinteraction...](http://ajverster.github.io/blog/2013/04/01/redditinteractionmap/)

------
SkyMarshal
Can anyone find the cluster of technical/programming subreddits? Closest ones
I see are the Startup hub, and java_help. I know they're in there somewhere
though.

------
cocoflunchy
Nice work! This got me to venture into some sad subreddits though... Had no
idea that /r/niggers was even a thing (wouldn't it even be illegal?).

~~~
throwaway420
Why would something that's distasteful be automatically illegal?

~~~
ceol
It's not just distasteful. There is legitimate hate speech there, which some
countries deem illegal.

~~~
wnight
Legitimate hate-speech.

"No sir, ours is 100% legitimate!"

~~~
ceol
As opposed to "sarcastic" hate speech, like a joke you might hear on Tosh.0.
These people really do believe the things they say, and they are intent on
spreading their vitriol as far as they can.

I'm not sure what point you were trying to make, though. Unless you really
didn't understand what I meant?

------
binarysolo
Wow, I didn't realize a gephi file can be so easily exported to an interactive
web object via sigma.js -- great, simple implementation!

------
Achshar
Off topic but I don't like the "best viewed in Google Chrome". Your code
should be standards compliant and it will work everywhere.

~~~
bobsy
Why? This looks like a side project, a bit of fun. Author should be free to
knock it up how they want.

It should also be noted standards compliant !== work everywhere.

------
rschmitty
For some reason this runs terribly on firefox, blank in ie, chrome works great
however (which you kindly point out at the end!)

------
1qaz2wsx3edc
"...we are all Touched by His Noodly Appendages"

------
sneak
This reminds me vaguely of Randall Munroe's Map Of Online Communities:

<http://xkcd.com/802/>

